# Falla en horno microondas Amana



## oskrdlacruz (Mar 12, 2015)

buen dia, diculpen tengo un problema con un horno maraca AMANA, trabaja bien durante un tiempo aproximado de 30min, pero despues daña los diodos de alta tencion, se revisa el magnetron y se encuentra en buenas condiciones, se revisa el capacitor e igual esta en buenas comdiciones, algien me puede orientar en este problemita, ya que no soy un experto en esto. y se me acabaron loas ideas ...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

Como sabes que el magnetron esta en buen estado?, como comprobaste el capacitor? se rompe el diodo y no el fusible? algo esta mal armado, cuando empezo?


----------



## oskrdlacruz (Mar 12, 2015)

pues se prueva continuidad enter las puntas del magnetron y te da una resistencia, y como te mencione calinta pero despues de un tiempo daña los diodos, los capacitores te dan una lactura en microfaradios e hicimos una prueva con una lampara, los conectamos en serie y carga y descarga el capacitor, el diodo se daña ya que permite el paso de corriente en ambos sentidos y da continuidad al probarlo con un multimetro y en algunas ocaciones los fisura


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

Lo que mides es la resistencia del filamento, lo unico que indica es que no esta cortado, un magnetrón es un tubo de vacío por lo tanto tiene un anodo y un catodo un electrodo esta justo con uno de los terminales del filamento y el otro esta en parte frotal alrededor del cuello justo delante de la cámara de resonancia.
Por lo tanto puede estar dañado.
Hay que retirarlo y ver el extremo delantero la parte metálica si no tiene marcas de chispas y/o daños visibles, lo raro es que no se dañe el fusible, pero casi seguro el magnetron esta en mal estado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2015)

Además , que se fije que no haya fuga *entre esas dos puntas que midió* y el cuerpo del magnetrón , en una escala de Ohms mas alta.

Y que revise cómo está *la ventana de mica*


----------

